# Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2014)

*Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL*

					Der Hersteller Cooler Master präsentierte auf der Computex 2014 die erneuerte Low-Noise-Wasserkühlung der Nepton-Serie und die neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL. Bei der Nepton-Serie wurde vor allem die Lautstärke verbessert, auch neue Modelle sind in Planung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL*


----------



## mkm2907 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL*

Cooler Master hatte schon immer gute Wasserkühler im Angebot. Auch die Preise sind in Ordnung, und leise Kühllösungen sind mir wichtig.


----------



## Joselman (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert überarbeitete Nepton-Serie und neue Tastatur Novatouch TKL*

Ist das keine AiO? Falscher Bereich würde ich sagen.


----------

